# ماهي النقاط المهمة عند إستلام مشروع تحكم Bms - Hvac



## جابر حمزة سعد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد ثلاثة أيام إن شاء الله تعالى عندنا إستلام مشروع تحكم :
Bms - Hvac​بنظام تكييف من عدة وحدات مجموعها 120 طن تبريد + لوحات إنذار حريق وإطفاء ذاتي
السؤال :
ماهي النقاط المهمة التي نركز عليها لنختبرها ونفحصها عند الإستلام .

وشكراً​


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهو ال bms ? انا بحثت ولم اصل لنتيجة


----------



## apo_mosa (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*Bms & hvac system*



eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> ماهو ال bms ? انا بحثت ولم اصل لنتيجة



كان عندي ملف حبيت اشاركوه معاكم للي يحب يتعرف على هذا النظام 
والملف ده ليس من عمل يدي للأمانة 
تحياتي وبالتوفيق

:3: الملف بالملفات المرفقة :3:​


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركلك يارب .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yoga (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أخي العزيز إن الملف المرفق غير صالح فالرجاء إعادة تحميله

و شكراً و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## yoga (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

إخواني قريباً سوف أعرض عليكم جدول للنقاط المهمة في نظام التحكم بالمبنى (bms)


----------



## yoga (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

كما وعدتكم سابقاً هنا أرفق لكم جدول يحتوي على أهم النقاط في ال (bms)


----------



## مشروع الحافه (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير لواضع الملف


----------



## ammaid_2000 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*لكل من يسأل عن ال bms*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7776.html 
هذا الرابط به شرح ممتاز جدا لنظام ادارة المبنى او نظام التحكم بالمبنى BMS .
ارجو أن يستفيد به كل من يسأل على هذا النظام


----------



## محمد بيان (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ونفع الله بك الأمة الأسلامية


----------



## احمد دوالي (7 فبراير 2010)

خير ما فعلت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## metho (22 يونيو 2011)

باااارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (7 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mylife2 (5 مارس 2012)

*كيفية حساب سعر تكلفة مشروع BMS SYSTEM ؟؟ *

كيف اقوم بحساب تكلفة النقطة في نظام ال bms , حيث يوجد لدي :
TOTAL EBI SYSTEM INPUT /OUTPUT POINTS = 2593
AND VAV QTY 1900 , DI=0 , AI=3800 , DO=0 , AO= 1900

الهدف الذي اريد ان أصله هو : كيف أقوم بحساب سعر التكلفة لمشروع BMS (توصيل وتركيب) ؟؟ ولديك جدول بمجموع النقاط التي سوف يتم الربط بينها وعددها .

بالنسبة لسعر المواد التي اجتهدت في احضارها هي كالتالي : 
1-المواسير ومحملاتها للمتر = 17 ريال
2- الكابل تراي للمتر =58 ريال 
3-كابلات لل (AI , AO , DI) للمتر = 3 ريال
كابل لل ريال DO = 8.60 للمتر 
كابل لل ريالVAVs = 7 للمتر

وهذه الاسعار حسب المواصفات المطلوبة.

أرجو الاجابة على هذا السؤال لمن لديهم الخبرة بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (7 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (7 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 مارس 2012)

الملف رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_smrs (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## eng_smrs (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​
​


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hikal007 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

